# plant id please and something else



## idubvdub (Mar 7, 2007)

I could use some help from some of the great minds here with two plant I.D.
I picked these up quite some time ago and don't know any longer what they are.
I'd really like to know so I can read up on them to see what I can do to help these little
guys flourish. Also, if anyone wouldn't mind I could use some help w/ I.D. of plant sickness.
As far as I've read I think it could be potassium deficiency. I haven't used any kind of ferts in about a year, I take that back I think something like 6 months ago I used some flourish tabs. 
I just picked up some Flourish at petsmart, as I've been reading I will also need to get some macro nutrients, as flourish only has micro. Here are the pictures and I can't thank you enough for your time and thoughts.
















and the problem:


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

Looks like Echinodorus osiris Heres a lnk http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/35-Melon_Sword_Echinodorus_osiris.html


----------



## idubvdub (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks so much for the quick reply.
I think your right. 
anyone else care to take a stab at the other plant and
or problem. I'm so happy I found this site


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the "other plant".

The "problem" is on _Cryptocoryne sp_. and looks like crypt melt. This is common for new plants or established plants when water conditions change in the tank, and they will soon grow new and healthy leaves. 
If the plants are not new and nothing has significantly changed, then I think it could be Potassium deficiency, but I'm NOT an expert when it comes to diagnosing aquatic plant diseases. Hopefully you'll be able to get a second opinion here. 

-Dave


----------



## idubvdub (Mar 7, 2007)

You Sir, are awesome. Thanks  yep nothing different regarding water conditions. That plant has kinda always been pretty sickly looking. Although quite some time ago, with the addition of diy yeast it grew a little bit more. However, it still stayed looking kinda sick. I always kinda figured that fert. was just a gimmick or was mostly just upselling. It's starting to get though my thick skull that fert. makes quite a difference. Thanks alot Dave. 
Btw yes it has some real nice leaves developing I really want to keep them looking as healthy as the do now. I'd love some more opinions if any one is willing to give me a hand. 

It's funny how I got a tank for the fish but have found growing and having plants a lot more interesting


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

wyeto said:


> Looks like Echinodorus osiris Heres a lnk http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/35-Melon_Sword_Echinodorus_osiris.html


I agree that this looks to be your plant.

The problem with your leaves is likely a potassium issue as someone already pointed out. Potassium issues show up on the older more mature leaves. This seems to be your experience judging from the photos. Six months is a long time since adding Flourish Tabs. They generally last about 3 months. You might try adding some more to boost growth.


----------

